# Torta-Paluza at Sulcata_Sandy's!



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, everyday is Torta-Paluza here.

I thought I'd share a typical morning here soaking everyone. I don't soak every tortoise every day, but a few are rehabs, so they get 2-3 soaks a day. Since I have today off and no plans, I decided to soak everyone and share my technique. They each have their own (labeled) soak tub, accept Mo, he's in the sink.











Mo and his mangled beak




Lester the Russian, going to new home in a week.


----------



## guille24 (Nov 10, 2013)

That's a lot of work !


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 10, 2013)

I thought Mo was so much bigger than that. Just goes to show you how pictures can be deceiving!

I notice rocks in the soak tubs? What is that for? Asking out of pure curiosity


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 10, 2013)

That's so cool! I'm using ziplock Tupperwares for each of the Russians, and plastic dog bowls for the sullies.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 10, 2013)

And of course Oliver is inspecting the enclosures.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 10, 2013)

Oliver stays inside the house!? Even my little sulcatas aren't allowed inside! They'd destroy everything! He doesn't poop everywhere?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 10, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> I thought Mo was so much bigger than that. Just goes to show you how pictures can be deceiving!
> 
> I notice rocks in the soak tubs? What is that for? Asking out of pure curiosity



Mo is only 5 lbs....are you thinking of Oliver, who's 50 lb? [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

The rocks are so they have a place to stand on. I've found, thru experimentation, a few like to push off something, or lay a head on something like a pillow.
I try every hard to learn what each one likes...deeper or shallower water, a rock, no rock, who tends to peek out, etc.

It's not much work at all. But then, I'm comparing to back when I had horses, and the constant care I give at the hospital. These guys are CAKE from what I'm used to. I keep a little spiral notebook and update it daily with a few simple notes for each tort.




tffnytorts said:


> Oliver stays inside the house!? Even my little sulcatas aren't allowed inside! They'd destroy everything! He doesn't poop everywhere?



Oliver is living inside until I get moved in January/February. I won the Sulcata lottery with him...he is gentle, totally tolerant of the dogs that just wants to lay in the basking spot. He tried once to crawl into that Ikea shelf unit on the far bottom left of pic, but gave up. Only left a few tiny nicks in surface.

He has left a few "tootsie rolls" (hahaha) in the area near his hide, and it is easy to clean up.

So far he eliminated only on his pad, which is tucked under his hide, and has the PowerSun over it. I change is daily in what I call "tortoise laundry". I bought a package of those pads on eBay years ago for the dogs. They are for hospice patients to lay on. Work like a charm!


----------



## LisaTurtle (Nov 10, 2013)

Torta-Paluza!! Too cute! I love their little heads resting on the side peering out


----------



## sibi (Nov 10, 2013)

Image that! A sully who is almost toilet trained on pads! Now, that's one for the books. And my Oliver is soooooo gentle...love him to pieces!


----------



## wellington (Nov 10, 2013)

Just wondering, how are you keeping their soaks warm?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 10, 2013)

wellington said:


> Just wondering, how are you keeping their soaks warm?



I set a timer for 10 minute, go about my chores, and check water. I had more warm if needed, make sure everyone is ok, etc etc. I do that three times. So they never get cold. It's worked very well! [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GROWING HEART]




sibi said:


> Image that! A sully who is almost toilet trained on pads! Now, that's one for the books. And my Oliver is soooooo gentle...love him to pieces!



It seems most of my tortoises eliminate where they bask. I guess they get all warm and comfy and relaxed...and let it all go! HAHAHAHAAH

Your big baby Oliver has been nothing but a joy to live with. He comes to the dinning table where I sit with my art and my iPad, he often gets a leafy treat, wanders around (which he's doing now) then back to basking.


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 10, 2013)

Great thread [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 10, 2013)

Woah! My aunt's dog uses WEE-WEE pads...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't like those. Too flimsy and expensive. I use the fabric, quilted ones for people, which work great when I have a bunch of dogs in a hotel room four stories up...when I a getting up at 4am to prep for a dog show, I don't want to schlep everyone down the elevator in my jammies. So they get herded into the bathroom and go on the pads. Toss in plastic bag, launder at home! 

They are quite heavy-duty and stand up to a lot of abuse.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 10, 2013)

That seems SO much more reasonable!


----------



## sibi (Nov 10, 2013)

Sandy where do I get these fabric pads?


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 10, 2013)

eBay [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 10, 2013)

No, it was definitely mo with the beak that I thought was big. :shy: hehe


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 10, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> No, it was definitely mo with the beak that I thought was big. :shy: hehe



Mo THINKS he is big [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]




sibi said:


> Sandy where do I get these fabric pads?



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-5-Washa...uppy-House-Bed-Blanket-Training-/231089252037


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 10, 2013)

Every tortoise THINKS he's big


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 10, 2013)

tffnytorts said:


> Every tortoise THINKS he's big



[PURPLE HEART][PURPLE HEART][PURPLE HEART][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## sibi (Nov 10, 2013)

Except my Baby Runt Brig. She was so cute yesterday. I was in Tahahassee and was looking for a park to take Baby Runt to (yes, I took her along for the trip because no one can care for her like I can). I found a large patch of green grass and put her down. After a while, she started to roam. She tried to eat a withered leaf on the ground but couldn't reach it. After a while she was getting a little far away, so I started to sing my song. She heard it, and did a 180 degree turn toward the voice. When she got about 10 feet away, she recognized me and did a beeline toward me. It was as if she got lost, and when she found me, she ran as if her life depended on it. I found that to be sooo cute.

Thanks Sandy for the website


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 10, 2013)

sibi said:


> Except my Baby Runt Brig. She was so cute yesterday. I was in Tahahassee and was looking for a park to take Baby Runt to (yes, I took her along for the trip because no one can care for her like I can). I found a large patch of green grass and put her down. After a while, she started to roam. She tried to eat a withered leaf on the ground but couldn't reach it. After a while she was getting a little far away, so I started to sing my song. She heard it, and did a 180 degree turn toward the voice. When she got about 10 feet away, she recognized me and did a beeline toward me. It was as if she got lost, and when she found me, she ran as if her life depended on it. I found that to be sooo cute.
> 
> Thanks Sandy for the website



So, so, so cute!!!!!!! I take Mo with me to dog shows, and he has his own xpen. He travels very well.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 13, 2013)

Breakfast in bed! Literally!

This is Oliver's temporary heated hide. He loves it. Even while I was setting it up on day one, he crawled in it before I could finish getting it ready. Stays 85Â°.
Today the breakfast menu includes several pounds of lettuces, a few broccoli trimmings, carrots, and hibiscus. Mmmmmmmmmm








Well used dog crate [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Contrary to popular belief, I do not allow my dogs to run unsupervised with Oliver (who is the only tortoise they would have access to during the winter).


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 13, 2013)

sibi said:


> Except my Baby Runt Brig. She was so cute yesterday. I was in Tahahassee and was looking for a park to take Baby Runt to (yes, I took her along for the trip because no one can care for her like I can). I found a large patch of green grass and put her down. After a while, she started to roam. She tried to eat a withered leaf on the ground but couldn't reach it. After a while she was getting a little far away, so I started to sing my song. She heard it, and did a 180 degree turn toward the voice. When she got about 10 feet away, she recognized me and did a beeline toward me. It was as if she got lost, and when she found me, she ran as if her life depended on it. I found that to be sooo cute.



That is such a sweet and charming story, Sibi. When I was in the semitruck, I would take various tortoises and turtles along with me. It was a bunch of work, but kept away my tortoise withdrawals.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 13, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> > Except my Baby Runt Brig. She was so cute yesterday. I was in Tahahassee and was looking for a park to take Baby Runt to (yes, I took her along for the trip because no one can care for her like I can). I found a large patch of green grass and put her down. After a while, she started to roam. She tried to eat a withered leaf on the ground but couldn't reach it. After a while she was getting a little far away, so I started to sing my song. She heard it, and did a 180 degree turn toward the voice. When she got about 10 feet away, she recognized me and did a beeline toward me. It was as if she got lost, and when she found me, she ran as if her life depended on it. I found that to be sooo cute.
> ...



I take Mo with me to dog shows. He even got his picture taken!!! He's a huge hit and creates a lot of awareness with already hard code animal advocates.


----------



## thatrebecca (Nov 13, 2013)

Sandy the picture of all your guys soaking reminds me of one Tom shared a while back of his many hatchlings in the bath. Both of the images make me think of some kind of tortoise version of Burke Williams spa. All that's missing is the fluffy robes.

I'm gonna try the rock thing with my DTs when they wake up after brumation. They often soak in Superman pose with their heads resting on their front legs. I bet they'd love a stone to rest their heads on.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 13, 2013)

Oliver getting some late morning outside time.



Lester, my foster Russian...he wants out, too


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 13, 2013)

Love Oliver exploring the yard and all those awesome Fall Leaves!!! Living in the Desert we don't get to see alot of fall colors and when we do, it's really exciting for us. Sort of like large amounts of grass, I slow way down just to soak in the colors and beauty and if I get a chance, wiggle my bare feet into soft grass....oh heavenly! I'm hoping to get some grasses growing strong in the tortoise enclosures this year, came pretty close last year, but the bunnies and torts ate it to the roots and had it gone in a few weeks. Try, try again. lol


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 13, 2013)

TigsMom said:


> Love Oliver exploring the yard and all those awesome Fall Leaves!!! Living in the Desert we don't get to see alot of fall colors and when we do, it's really exciting for us. Sort of like large amounts of grass, I slow way down just to soak in the colors and beauty and if I get a chance, wiggle my bare feet into soft grass....oh heavenly! I'm hoping to get some grasses growing strong in the tortoise enclosures this year, came pretty close last year, but the bunnies and torts ate it to the roots and had it gone in a few weeks. Try, try again. lol



 That's why I love my cold weather for it brings me these things. Nebraska, doesn't get the high numbers of awesome red leaves, but we get the yellows. I make use of those leaves in the enclosures, especially the hingeback ones. My inside cats love it and you should see what damage they can do, if they get into a bag of leaves. I also love walking through the leaves and making noises with them. (Yes, I am just a big kid). Need me to send you some leaves? 




TigsMom said:


> Try, try again. lol



That's me with cactus. ...and figs.  Someday I will win the war!!


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 13, 2013)

Great pic with Oliver outside [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


I can send you as many cacti you want!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 13, 2013)

Impressive lil cactus you have there!


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks! I don't have to worry about people jumping the fence in that part of the yard [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 13, 2013)

I would guess not. Especially folks like me, who are a magnet for all those tiny little sharpies on them.


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 13, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> TigsMom said:
> 
> 
> > Love Oliver exploring the yard and all those awesome Fall Leaves!!! Living in the Desert we don't get to see alot of fall colors and when we do, it's really exciting for us. Sort of like large amounts of grass, I slow way down just to soak in the colors and beauty and if I get a chance, wiggle my bare feet into soft grass....oh heavenly! I'm hoping to get some grasses growing strong in the tortoise enclosures this year, came pretty close last year, but the bunnies and torts ate it to the roots and had it gone in a few weeks. Try, try again. lol
> ...





Thank you for the offer to send leaves. I can get family to bring them from their homes or bring a bag home with me when I go to visit them. I run around with trash bags and ziplocks to grab up leaves and dandelion blooms to add to the enclosures here. Yep, the little kid comes out when I see dandelions and leaves. hahaha FIGS who are the Figs for? your tortoises? you? both? lol I didn't know tortoises ate Figs.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 13, 2013)

TigsMom said:


> Thank you for the offer to send leaves. I can get family to bring them from their homes or bring a bag home with me when I go to visit them. I run around with trash bags and ziplocks to grab up leaves and dandelion blooms to add to the enclosures here. Yep, the little kid comes out when I see dandelions and leaves. hahaha FIGS who are the Figs for? your tortoises? you? both? lol I didn't know tortoises ate Figs.



Not me, I don't like most fruit, but do try anything I get for my tortoises and I am always looking for something new to try. I had read that hingebacks really love them. My hingebacks did not, but my redfoot/cherryheads loved figs.

Sorry Sandy that we are sorta taking your thread off topic.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 13, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> TigsMom said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the offer to send leaves. I can get family to bring them from their homes or bring a bag home with me when I go to visit them. I run around with trash bags and ziplocks to grab up leaves and dandelion blooms to add to the enclosures here. Yep, the little kid comes out when I see dandelions and leaves. hahaha FIGS who are the Figs for? your tortoises? you? both? lol I didn't know tortoises ate Figs.
> ...



Hey, I enjoyed it!!! [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GROWING HEART][SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 15, 2013)

Now THIS is one relaxed Sulcata.


----------



## thatrebecca (Nov 15, 2013)

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Now THIS is one relaxed Sulcata.



Does anyone else hear Bob Marley songs in their head when they look at this picture? He looks so mellow, Stir it Up starts playing in my mind...


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 15, 2013)

Yah, man. Jamaica! Oh, ohhhh ohh


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 15, 2013)

He needs a bob Marley hat!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 15, 2013)

AZtortMom said:


> He needs a bob Marley hat!



That can be arranged!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 15, 2013)

Free produce!!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: RE: Torta-Paluza at Sulcata_Sandy's!*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Free produce!!!!!



Awesome! Lucky ducky! Last time I got free veggies was from a friends garden.. it was enough to feed my torts for a week


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## LisaTurtle (Nov 16, 2013)

Sulcata_Sandy said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> > He needs a bob Marley hat!
> ...



Gary has one Oliver can borrow!! It will probably fit Oliver better anyways!

he tried to wear it for Halloween [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] you can't really see the hair in the pic but its the best part!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 16, 2013)

That is stupid cute!


----------



## thatrebecca (Nov 16, 2013)

Seriously, Gary the rasta tort sets a new bar for cuteness here.


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 16, 2013)

LisaTurtle said:


> Sulcata_Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > AZtortMom said:
> ...



That's awesome


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 16, 2013)

"Where's MoMo?"

[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 16, 2013)

Those leaves are beautiful! *So is Mo 
In LA the only leaves that I have that change color are the ones of my young Japanese Maple. I call him Red.


----------



## LisaTurtle (Nov 16, 2013)

It's like where's Waldo... I found him!!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 30, 2013)

A cold and sunny Saturday...



Marvin and Sylvia nibbling on moss, Marvin just got two huge earthworms




MoMo enjoying the grass


----------

